# South Beach diet suggestions?



## feelslikehappy (Jun 28, 2006)

I just started the Southbeach diet and Im already battling sugar cravings! On this diet, for the first two weeks I cant have fruit or most things with sugar.  I heard about these sugar-free jell-o cups.  So I got some and they’re delicious!  I also like them with fat-free cool whip.  Have any of you tried them before?  What do you guys do when you get cravings?


----------



## Lady C (Jun 29, 2006)

My own version of pudding: low-fat cottage cheese, plain yogurt, sugar-free chocolate powder.  Blend in blender until smooth.  It is like a chocolate shake.  It contains good amounts of protein, low in sugar and fat.


----------



## corazon (Jun 29, 2006)

feelslikehappy said:
			
		

> What do you guys do when you get cravings?


I try to eat fruit when I crave sweets.  Usually that satisfies me, if not then I head for the chocolate.


----------



## licia (Jun 29, 2006)

DH and I have consumed quite a few sugar free gelatins since he was diagnosed with diabetes. I get them in all flavors. I started to make some, but it seems a bit more special if I buy the little cups and we get our choice of flavors each time. I think it is a very good item. There are sugar free puddings also, but they have a good amount of carbs, just no sugar.


----------



## Toots (Jun 29, 2006)

I think they make sugar-free chocolate Jello pudding now (in the individual cups). 
 I tried Southbeach a couple of summers ago but I found it to be too restrictive.  Plus, I got scared of eating anything with Splenda in it, so I switched back to regular sugar.
Now, I just eat sweets/sugar in moderation, eat lots of fruit and veggies and walk, walk walk.  Move more and eat less (thats my goal).


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 5, 2006)

For south beach diet you should be having sugar free cool whip, not fat free cool whip. The sugar-free is slightly higher in calories (because of the calories from fat) but the diet is about cutting out sugar. The best sugar-free product out there is probably diet hot cocoa. It only has 25 calories a pack (makes 6-8 oz I believe) and tastes great. I did a blind test on my friend once to compare diet hot cocoa with regular and she tasted carefully several times and picked the diet. I was shocked that the one with 95 calories less actually tasted better, but I had to agree.


----------



## Dina (Jul 5, 2006)

Try melted bitter-sweet chocolate with heavy whipped cream and make yourself a chocolate mousse.  You can add some Equal or Splenda to make it sweeter.  The sugar-free Strawberry/Banana jello topped with Cool Whip or heavy whipped cream is also great.  Cream cheese whipped with cool whip or whipped cream and Equal is also a good dessert choice.  Good luck.


----------



## QSis (Jul 6, 2006)

I like the ricotta pudding recipes in the SB book and have one nearly everynight.  It's just ricotta, splenda and some flavoring, like vanilla or another extract.

Lee


----------

